# New museum..



## Capt Lightning (Oct 1, 2018)

A new branch of the Victoria & Albert (V&A) museum has opened in Dundee.  I say museum, but it's more or a large space with expensive restaurants and even more expensive gift shop.  What it lacks is exhibits!  What ones it has are random in nature and poorly presented.

The building has split opinion - most people like it, but also agree about its shortcomings as a museum...   Anyway here is a picture of it along with the RSS Discovery which was the ship in which Capt. Scott and his crew first explored the Antarctic.  Now, that really is worth seeing.



I'll also include a picture of a dress from the Scottish design gallery in the V&A.  Perhaps not everyday wear?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2018)

WOW   Captain.  What a structure !   Thanks for  posting it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 2, 2018)

A small coincidence there... Falcon was Capt. Scott's middle name.

Another couple of views inside the museum...


----------

